# 9-gear STI levers



## ShannonBall (20 Nov 2008)

9-gear STI levers, to work with a Shimano triple chainset

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ShannonBall (15 Dec 2008)

Bump


----------



## PpPete (16 Dec 2008)

If you've changed to STI ....You don't happen to have any 9 sp down-tube levers going spare do you?


----------



## ShannonBall (18 Dec 2008)

sorry i do not


----------



## ShannonBall (19 Dec 2008)

Still looking...


----------

